# Sake - suggestions



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

So I'm going to a sushi house Friday night and I want your suggestions on Sake. I've only ever had it once and wasn't impressed. (I think though I got some crappy stuff.

What type do you like?

Do you like it hot or cold?

Should I just go with some nice Jap. beer? (Made in Canada??? WTF?)


Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I just always order sake. Never really cared about the brand. Get it hot.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I had some ONE TIME and got very very sick. Not sure if it was the sake or bad sushi.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

lol i bet it was the sushi


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh for pete sakes, i do believe i have schroedered myself, if you eat raw fish you gonna get sick period. Nothing good can come out of eating anything and i mean anything raw.........


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Sake is a good social drink especially with friends. I like to drink sake warm, i think it has a better flavor(kinda slighlty nutty, when you drink it let it sit in your mouth for about a second before you swallow it, that way you can absorb more of its flavor.dont drink the american sake its no good, stuff like geiken, when you go ask for japanese sake only. I like sake alot especially in the winter time. if you like it lemme know and ill hook you up with a bottle of what I like to drink.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Have it hot for sure. Ask if the Sake is the type that has alcohol added or has naturally occuring alcohol. Naturally Occuring is better in my opinion. There are three levels after that, basically good, better and best depending on how much the rice was milled before brewing. For someone who hasn't had much before, the difference between the three levels is pretty insignificant. If you really want to learn all the stuff on it, www.sake.com is a good place to start.


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

good sake is best served chilled. well, at least, that's what the snooty people at the fancy asian restaurants in the city tell me. and I do prefer it cold most of the time.


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

mansonicman said:


> if you eat raw fish you gonna get sick period. Nothing good can come out of eating anything and i mean anything raw.........


Interesting, I've never gotten sick from sushi, but have been sick plenty of times from cooked food. Go figure.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

wingo said:


> Interesting, I've never gotten sick from sushi, but have been sick plenty of times from cooked food. Go figure.


yes i agree 100% if sushi wasnt so darn expensive ide eat it every day


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> Oh for pete sakes, i do believe i have schroedered myself, if you eat raw fish you gonna get sick period. Nothing good can come out of eating anything and i mean anything raw.........


Haha if you eat sushi from places like Joe's Sushi Shack in a strip mall in Northwest Montana then yes... you will get sick. Otherwise It's one of the healthier ways to eat fish.

And quite tasty. give it a chance if you've never had it.

Thanks all for the suggestions and comments. I'll give it another shot and see how it turns out.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

You have to get it from a good place. Here in the land of the buffet, I NEVER get sushi from the buffet line, funk that!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Chris, 

Sorry this is a late post (I was snooping around the many posting areas on this board)..

Since I am Japanese, please don't take it as I know everything about sake (waiting for a laugh). A little background: I've been drinking all kinds sake for approximately 23 years; been to the motherland 15 times and drank at all kinds of sake breweries (throughout the country)..

My preference is to drink sake cold or chilled. Most of the sugars in the sake are lifted when heated.. I can see why many of the posters drink it warm (Canada and colder places) to keep them warm.. 

If you are drinking sake with food, I would have a glass of water nearby to clear your palate.. Sake is very much like wine. Lovers of the rice check the nose, clarity, swish, and swirl.. 

If you are not eating, drink away and taste the differences fresh from one to another..

My favorites which are easy to get are Otokoyama (Man Mountain), but love drier sakes called Dai-ginjo.

I don't really like the sweet type or even milky type of sake.. I only drink it when friends bring it over to try..

I just drank a small bottle (300 ML) of Kuromatsu - Hakushika Junmai Daiginjo.. Very, very good sake.. Best of all, it was free..

Try to drink some Otokoyama at your local sushi establishment.. It is fairly popular in America.. I get large bottles for around 38 bucks in Los Angeles..

If you are in San Diego, look up Marukai there.. They will have it for sure..

Sorry this was so lengthy and hope it helps..

CM


----------

